# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  خواتم تركواز

## دموع الغصون



----------


## shams spring

كتـــير كتيييير حلويـــن
جد بحيرو أغلبهم عجبونـــي

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو دموع  :Smile:  
حبيت هاد

----------


## &روان&

كتير المجموعة حلوة
يسلمو لزوئك دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

جد مجموعة جميلة
وتصاميمها رائعة جدا"

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا 
مرور مميّز

----------


## اليتيم العماني

اكسورات تمنح المرأة العصرية جمالا وتألقا , بها تبدو كلوحة فنان قلما وجدت .

----------

